# Looking for Silver Fox rabbits as close to Georgia as possible...



## Young Heritage (Mar 1, 2011)

I am looking for someone who has or will have soon, some silver fox rabbits. I am in Georgia and willing to drive to pick them up just looking for options.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Mar 20, 2011)

We breed Silver Fox and we are located in North AL. We travel to Atlanta frequently. We have a non-pedigreed litter due soon. And will have pedigreed litters coming in the near future. Visit our website to see photos of the parents and prices of the upcoming litters: http://worthitfarms.viviti.com


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

Sent you a PM- I do know someone in NE GA.


----------

